# Product shots of a model I built



## bhop (Jan 25, 2008)

I just finished building this model.. I'm mostly happy with the pics, so I thought i'd share them here.  Kind of a magazine look.

I used my d70, sb600 pointed at the ceiling, white paper for bounce card kinda to the model's front right.  Lit the background with a regular ol' lamp.   I don't know much about flash photography, i've always just set up lamps and used slow shutter speeds, so any tips are welcome.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 25, 2008)

I like the photos, the lighting feels soft and nicely balanced, and the colours have a natural feel about them. Really great job. 

A very intricate model too, was it hand painted ??

I'd love to see the shots on a black (or dark grey) background too. I just feel these type of shots would lend themself to darker backgrounds.


----------



## bhop (Jan 25, 2008)

dbrandon said:


> I like the photos, the lighting feels soft and nicely balanced, and the colours have a natural feel about them. Really great job.
> 
> A very intricate model too, was it hand painted ??
> 
> I'd love to see the shots on a black (or dark grey) background too. I just feel these type of shots would lend themself to darker backgrounds.



Thanks.  It was mostly handpainted.  I airbrushed the face and hair, that's about it.  

I normally photograph my models on darker backgrounds.  I just thought i'd try something new.


----------

